# WTS: Custom G-Loomis SA1266 9' Spinner



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

G-Loomis SA1266 Custom in excellent condition. I've never fished with it since I bought it. 

Fuji Hardaloy guides
Fuji reelseat
Real cork split grips. 
I would rate it 1/2-2oz. 

Would make a good stingsilver/gotcha plug rod for blues/spanish, or light plugs for stripers, OR light bottom fishing.

$175 shipped, or can meet around Charlottesville, West End of Richmond, Spotsylvania, Orange Court House, etc. Located in Louisa County.

Thanks!


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Send me an email. I'm interested but live an hour forty five west of Charlottesville. willc24426 at yahoo dot com


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll take it per our emails, funds will go out today.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Sold.


----------

